# المنتدى منتدى الستالايت واجهزة الاستقبال الفضائي الريسيفرات الرقمية وأجهزة إستقبال الأقمار الصناعية قسم فلاشات لــكافـة أنــــواع الريــسيفرات تحديثات :  تحديث جديد 01/03/2019 Vision Forever Pro

## Fannan1

*تحديث جديد : 01/03/2019 
VISION FOREVER PRO
=>V107 الجديد في التحديث : - تحسين السيرفر FOREVER
- تحسين عمل IP AUDIO و VIDEO DELAY
- تحسين POWER VU 3
- اضافة IP2SAT لقنوات Bein Sport
- اضافات اخرى  رابط التحميل* *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*

----------


## mohamed73

_مشكور عالمتابعة اخي الكريم_

----------

